# Wyndham 2009-2010 Directory will be available online March 16



## Sandy VDH (Mar 10, 2009)

I assume they will begin mailing them sometime after that date.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 12, 2009)

Its online already

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/memberdirectory0910/


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 13, 2009)

Got a letter today from Wyndham with a FORM to 'opt out' of the points ARDA contribution.

Also read the back - IF you want a actual catalog, you must SEND in or request online a copy.  Will NOT be sent to owners until after April 15th.  All NEW purchasers will get them from the resorts at time of RETAIL purchase.

After rereading their "Wyndham-speak", April 15th is the first date you can request a printed copy "when delivery of our next set of directories arrives!".

Inquiring minds would like to know - delivery from where?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2009)

I haven't yet got the letter.  Does it say where to sign up for a paper copy of the book?  Does it say there is a cost?  I looked online and couldn't find any thing.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 13, 2009)

One Free Copy.

Logon in to "WyndhamVacationResorts" .  Click "directories" under "at Your Service" to submit.  Or call a VPC (vacation planning counselor to submit your request.

Of course, it is because "as we become more environmentally friendly".

Letter date 3/9/09 and is Sincerely, Your CLUB WYNDHAM Plus Family


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 13, 2009)

Opt out of ARDA:

Wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ardaroc    OR   1-866 331 5776 (voice prompted).

Have your member number available and access before May 4, 2009 or their auto drafting will deduct the $3.00 on June 1, 2009 from your account.


----------



## Charlie D. (Mar 13, 2009)

I love the new directory.  I down loaded the copy with the built-in Macromedia to my computer and it makes it easier than digging out the old hardcopy.  It has a contents section that takes you directly to the state/resort you are interested in.  You can turn the pages with a mouse click and enlarge to see better, etc., etc.  I just got a 22” HD monitor so the two pages are close to 100% to start with.  I don’t think it would work as well with a smaller monitor.  Wow, saves a tree branch and ½ inch of file space!!:whoopie: 

Charlie D.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 13, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> One Free Copy.
> 
> Logon in to "WyndhamVacationResorts" .  Click "directories" under "at Your Service" to submit.




I don't see anywhere on my screen to submit a request.  That is odd.  I only see the info about accessing the new version online, and what the new version offers.  No place to request a paper copy of the guide.


----------



## regatta333 (Mar 14, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I don't see anywhere on my screen to submit a request.  That is odd.  I only see the info about accessing the new version online, and what the new version offers.  No place to request a paper copy of the guide.



You will not be able to request a printed version of the directory until April 15.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Mar 14, 2009)

*requesting a herd copy of the new directory*

I just called a vacation planning counselor and she checked to see if she could mail me a hard copy. She told me I had to call back April 15 to request one, or request one online after 4/15. Only new owners are getting them now. At least the online version is much more user friendly than the old one.


----------



## EAM (Mar 14, 2009)

*Can't view from an iPod touch*

The online directory uses Flash so it cannot be viewed via Safari on an iPod Touch. Is there a workaround?


----------



## garmich (Mar 14, 2009)

vacationhopeful said:


> Opt out of ARDA:
> 
> Wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ardaroc    OR   1-866 331 5776 (voice prompted).
> 
> Have your member number available and access before May 4, 2009 or their auto drafting will deduct the $3.00 on June 1, 2009 from your account.



Will we have to "Opt-out" every year, or is this a one-time requirement?


----------



## nicksgirl (Sep 10, 2011)

*2010-2011 wyndham directory*

as a new owner, how do I get my hands on a current Wyndham directory?


----------



## New2time (Sep 10, 2011)

Just call Wyndham and request one


----------



## siesta (Sep 10, 2011)

nicksgirl said:


> as a new owner, how do I get my hands on a current Wyndham directory?


 you can even request it online.


----------



## BellaWyn (Sep 11, 2011)

*Online*



siesta said:


> online.


Point and Click


----------

